# Maple story



## chongjasmine (Mar 25, 2012)

I wonder if any of you ever play the game, maple story? I play it for awhile and it was quite fun.

The image is like a cartoon, though.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Mar 26, 2012)

Not the best graphics but I have played it for a while. I don't really all that often because I'm not into MMOs.


----------



## chongjasmine (Sep 8, 2014)

I had stopped playing maple story.
It was fun in the beginning, but got boring after awhile.


----------

